# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Καινούργια φοβία - κόλλησα λύσσα;;;

## Fleur

που λέτε εγω καλοι μου ανθρωποι ναι ειμαι νοσοφοβική. Μεχρι τώρα ομως δεν ήμουν υποχόνδρια ουτε με τις πληγες ούτε με τα ζώα τίποτα. Πριν δυο βδομαδες λοιπον εκει που ταιζα τα γνωστα γατιδακια της γειτονιας (μετά τις μεγαλες βροχες) σκαει μυτη ενας ταλαιπωρος γατος, αρρωστος με κλειστή μύτη, αδύνατος να μου τριβεται και να ζηταει φαγητο...προσπαθησα να του δωσω λιγακι αλλα δυστυχως ο ερμος δεν μπορουσε να το μυρισει και αποφασισα οτι μιας που εδειχνε ήρεμος καλο θα ήταν να τον παω στον κτηνιατρο. Στην προσπαθεια μου να τον σβερκωσω νομιζω ότι με γρατζουνισε (ή με δαγκωσε) παντως οχι βαθια αλλα αρκετα για να τρεξει αιμα στον αντιχειρα. Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι μου ξεφυγε τελικα και δεν τον ξαναειδα εκτοτε....
απο τότε δηλαδη εδω και 15 μερες περιπου εχω παθει κολλημα οτι μπορει να ειχε λυσσα και να με κολλησε. τι πηρα το κεελπνο, τι πηγα στο νοσοκομειο, τιποτα 
εχει παθει κανενας τετοιο κολλημα; γιατι οτι μου συμβαινει, πονοκεφαλος, καταρροη κλπ το αποδιδω εκει..

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα ειχες λυσσα , θασουνα πεθαμενη εδω και μερες .

----------


## Fleur

δεν ειναι σιγουρο λεει οτι στον ανθρωπο αργει να δειξει απο μερες μεχρι 8 εβδομαδες

----------


## Macgyver

Ταχεις ψαξει βλεπω !!!! οντως θελει κανα μηνα , για να σε καθησυχασω τοπα !! αμα εχεις τετοιο κολλημα , γιατι δεν κανεις εναν αντιλυσσικο ορο να σου φυγει η ιδεα ? εχω πεσει καμμια 7-8 φορες με την μοτοσυκλεττα ( οταν επινα ) , κανονικα επρεπε να κανω αντιτετανικο ορο καθε φορα , αφου τριβομουν στην ασφαλτο , αλλα το μυαλο μου δεν παει στο κακο , και δεν εκανα ποτε , και ναμαι , εδω , ζωντανος !!

----------


## Fleur

δεν κανουν αντιλυσσικα εμβολια αν δεν υπαρχει κρουσμα στην περιοχή (και φυσικα στην κυψελη δεν υπαρχει) να φανταστείς ουτε τα νοσοκομεια εχουν στην αθηνα γιατι είναι και αρκετα βαρια και αρκετα ακριβα ως θεραπεια. επισης η συμπεριφορα του ζωου αν και αρρωστο δεν φαινεται λυσσυποπτη αφου δεν μου επιτεθηκε αντιθετως ο ερμος να αμυνθει πηγε..

----------


## Sofaki

Καλημέρα! φαντασου αφου δεν κανουν καν θεραπεια στα νοσοκομεια ποσο απιθανο ειναι να κολλησες κατι!

----------


## Fleur

μωρε δικιο εχεις εδω οι κτηνιατροι ολοι που ρωτησα και δεν εχουν κανει καν αντιλυσσικο...αλλα αντε βρε λογικη μεσα στον πανικο του μυαλου μου.βρηκε τωρα ασθενεια να ασχολείται. ναι μα και στη θεσσαλονικη που ειχαν στις γυρω περιοχες κρουσματα παλι δυσκολα κανουν την αγωγη.

----------


## Sofaki

αρα κατι αλλο σε απασχολει κατα βαθος και ξεσπας εκει! κατα τα αλλα πως ησουν; πριν το συμβαν;

----------


## χτπ

Γεια σου fleur!! Και συγχαρητηρια που βοηθας τα ζωακια.. ειναι πολυ καλο αυτο!! Εχω και εγω αυτο το προβλημα που περιγραφεις(γενικα με την νοσοφοβια) ενω παλια ταιζα και χαιδευα οποιο αδεσποτο και να εβλεπα, πλεον φοβαμαι και να ερχονται κοντα μου λογο αυτης της φοβιας... Αυτο που εχω να σου πω ειναι, πως στα πολλα χρονια που εκανα αυτη την δουλεια δεν επαθα τιποτα(και ας με εχουν γρατζουνισει 100 γατια... το μονο που εμεθα ηταν οτι ειχα αλλεγια στις γατες(λογο καποιον μολυνσεων πανω στο δερμα). Αρα πιστευω πως αυτο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι καπως αδυνατο... χαλαρωσε!!

----------


## viki38

Ναι , μου εχει συμβει και αυτη η φαντασια , επισης με γατο , δεν εκανα τιποτα απλα κοιταξα αμα εχει κρουσμα λυσας στην περιοχη μου και προσπαθησα να το ξεχασω αφου με ταλαιπωρησε το μυαλλο για πολλεεςςςςς μερες

----------


## Fleur

αχ βρε Σοφακι. αγχωμενη οπως παντα ήμουν εχεις δικιο προφανως αλλά εκεινη την ωρα ξεφευγω πραγματικά. σου λεω εχω ξεσηκωσει ολον τον κρατικο μηχανισμο. Υπουργεία Κεελπνο, κτηνιατρους τα παντα..

----------


## Fleur

> Γεια σου fleur!! Και συγχαρητηρια που βοηθας τα ζωακια.. ειναι πολυ καλο αυτο!! Εχω και εγω αυτο το προβλημα που περιγραφεις(γενικα με την νοσοφοβια) ενω παλια ταιζα και χαιδευα οποιο αδεσποτο και να εβλεπα, πλεον φοβαμαι και να ερχονται κοντα μου λογο αυτης της φοβιας... Αυτο που εχω να σου πω ειναι, πως στα πολλα χρονια που εκανα αυτη την δουλεια δεν επαθα τιποτα(και ας με εχουν γρατζουνισει 100 γατια... το μονο που εμεθα ηταν οτι ειχα αλλεγια στις γατες(λογο καποιον μολυνσεων πανω στο δερμα). Αρα πιστευω πως αυτο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι καπως αδυνατο... χαλαρωσε!!


Δεν θα σταματησω να βοηθάω τα ζωακια. στεναχωρήθηκα ειλικρινα που δεν καταφερα να τον πιασω τον καημενο γιατι φυσικα καπου θα κατεληξε αφου δεν μπορουσε να μυρισει και κατα συνεπεια να φαει....αλλα δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις κολλημα...

----------


## Fleur

> Ναι , μου εχει συμβει και αυτη η φαντασια , επισης με γατο , δεν εκανα τιποτα απλα κοιταξα αμα εχει κρουσμα λυσας στην περιοχη μου και προσπαθησα να το ξεχασω αφου με ταλαιπωρησε το μυαλλο για πολλεεςςςςς μερες


ελπιζω να μου περασει και μενα γιατι παρα ΟΛΩΝ τις διαβεβαιωσεις νομιζω ωρες ωρες οτι μου στριβει και δεν ξερουν τι λενε. ισως φταιει που προσφατα ξεκινησα και θεραπεια με λαντοζ και μου κανει εξτρα αγχος γιατι δεν με εχει πιασει ακομη

----------


## Remedy

εμενα δεν μου μοιαζει με φοβια, αλλα με αληθινο κινδυνο το να σε γρατσουνισει αδεσποτο ανεμβολιαστο ζωο και να τρεξει αιμα.
δεν ειναι μονο η λυσσα, υπαρχουν πολλες μολυνσεις που θα μπορουσαν να συμβουν.
απευθυνθηκες σε κτηνιατρο να ρωτησεις τι μετρα μπορεις να παρεις?
αν και, τετοιου ειδους μετρα, εχουν κυριως νοημα μολις συμβει η αμυχη, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβαινει τοσες μερες μετα.
ρωτα, ομως.
εγω θα ρωτουσα και δεν ειμαι φοβικη.

----------


## Fleur

πιστεψε με, επειδη εχω ενασχοληση με τα αδεσποτα ειναι φοβια γιατι παρα τις διαβεβαιωσεις κρατικων φορεων, νοσοκομειων γιατρων κτηνιατρων λοιμωξιολογων εδω και 12 μερες συνεχιζομαι και ψαχνομαι. εκανα ότι μπορουσα αντιτετανικο ορο και αντιβιωση για 6 μερες για αλλες μολυνσεις αλλα για την λυσσα δεν ενδεικνυται η περιοχη της αττικης να γινονται εμβολια απο τη στιγμή που το τελευταιο επιβεβαιωμενο κρουσμα ήταν στα τρικαλα τον απριλη του 2014.

----------


## χτπ

> Δεν θα σταματησω να βοηθάω τα ζωακια. στεναχωρήθηκα ειλικρινα που δεν καταφερα να τον πιασω τον καημενο γιατι φυσικα καπου θα κατεληξε αφου δεν μπορουσε να μυρισει και κατα συνεπεια να φαει....αλλα δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις κολλημα...


Καταλαβαινω την φοβια σου.. φυσικα και ενα ζωακι στον αδεσποτο μπορει να εχει διαφορες ασθενειες(που ομως δεν κολλανε ολες στους ανθρωπου). Φαντασου πως εγω φοβαμαι να ανεβω σε καποιο λεωφορειο να πιασω λαβες καπου εξω γιατι φανταζομαι ακομα και τις πιο τρελες ανθενειες..

----------


## Fleur

σε καταλαβαινω. εγω αυτο παλια δεν το ειχα αλλα βλεπω οτι το αποκτω με τον καιρο.

----------


## χτπ

παντως πιστευω πως αφου ενημερωθηκες πηγες και σε γιατρο και σε διαβεβαιωσαν πως δεν τρεχει τιποτα, πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις.(ναι οκ στο μυαλο τι κανεις ομως? και εγω αυτη την απορια ειχα παντα...)

----------


## Fleur

το πρωι ημουν σαν ζομπι. δεν ηξερα που να πρωτοαπευθυνθω. εχω και ενα γελοιο πονοκεφαλο απο χθες που υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι απο την εναρξη του λαντοζ και ειμαι τρισχειροτερα

----------


## χτπ

Εινια λογικο πιστευω ετσι και αλλιως για να δρασουν τετοια χαπια θελουν 2 με 8 εβδομαδες, οπου θα νιωσεις καλυτερα. Μην περιμενεις ομως θαυματα πρεπει να το δουλεψεις και με ψυχοθεραπεια απλα τα χαπια θα σε βοηθησουν να βγεις απο το τρυπακι... γενικα η αλλαγη στασης για την ζωη, τα ενδιαφεροντα, οι φιλοι, η γυμναστικη θα σε κανουν να νιωσεις καλυτερα.

----------


## Fleur

το ελπιζω γιατι δεν την πολυπαλευω...τωρα κλεινω 1 εβδομαδα και βλεπω μονο συμπτωματα αγχους να εντεινονται

----------


## χτπ

τι εχεις ακριβως? καποια αγχωδη διαταραχη?

----------


## Γάτος

Εμένα αυτό μου συμβαίνει, όταν έχω ανακαλύψει κάτι και δεν θέλω να το αποδεχτώ. :Ρ Ξεσπάω σε άσχετα πράγματα, και απασχολείται το μυαλό μου για να μην ασχοληθώ με την ουσία! :ρ

----------


## Macgyver

Fleur , λυσσα δεν υπαρχει , και μην παιρνεις αντιβιωση για πλακα , κανεις πολυ ασχημα . Εχω παιδικο φιλο , πολυ καλο γιατρο , Γενικο Παθολογο . Καποτε με δαγκωσε δυνατα ο γατος μου στην παλαμη , οικοσιτος , ουτε στον κηπο δεν εβγαινε , και μετα απο 3-4 μερες , μαυρισε ολη η παλαμη , πηγα σε εφημερευον νοσοκομειο , και τοτε μουδωσαν αντιβιωση . Ο γατος/σκυλος εχει καμμια 80 μυκητες /μικροβια στο στομα του , και μενα πολυ βαθυ δαγκωμα ( πανικοβληθηκε το ζωο , γιατι πιαστηκε το ποδι του σε κινουμενο ασανσερ ) μπορει να μολυνθεις . Αλλη φορα με γρατζουνισε αλλος γατος στο ποδι , και μολυνθηκε το τραυμα , και εβαλα αντιβιωτικη αλοιφη fucidin , και περασε , δεν χρειαζεται να καταπινεις αντιβιοτικα .

----------


## Fleur

Γενικευμενη Αγχωδη διαταραχη αλλα και νοσοφοβια ειδικοτερα οπως ισως να εχεις ηδη καταλαβει.

----------


## Fleur

> Εμένα αυτό μου συμβαίνει, όταν έχω ανακαλύψει κάτι και δεν θέλω να το αποδεχτώ. :Ρ Ξεσπάω σε άσχετα πράγματα, και απασχολείται το μυαλό μου για να μην ασχοληθώ με την ουσία! :ρ


 η αληθεια γατε μου ειναι οτι εχω μια επεμβαση που ειναι να κανω συντομα και ισως να ειναι τροπος να ξεφυγει η σκεψη

----------


## Fleur

> Fleur , λυσσα δεν υπαρχει , και μην παιρνεις αντιβιωση για πλακα , κανεις πολυ ασχημα . Εχω παιδικο φιλο , πολυ καλο γιατρο , Γενικο Παθολογο . Καποτε με δαγκωσε δυνατα ο γατος μου στην παλαμη , οικοσιτος , ουτε στον κηπο δεν εβγαινε , και μετα απο 3-4 μερες , μαυρισε ολη η παλαμη , πηγα σε εφημερευον νοσοκομειο , και τοτε μουδωσαν αντιβιωση . Ο γατος/σκυλος εχει καμμια 80 μυκητες /μικροβια στο στομα του , και μενα πολυ βαθυ δαγκωμα ( πανικοβληθηκε το ζωο , γιατι πιαστηκε το ποδι του σε κινουμενο ασανσερ ) μπορει να μολυνθεις . Αλλη φορα με γρατζουνισε αλλος γατος στο ποδι , και μολυνθηκε το τραυμα , και εβαλα αντιβιωτικη αλοιφη fucidin , και περασε , δεν χρειαζεται να καταπινεις αντιβιοτικα .


Κοιτα μετα απο ενδελεχη ελεγχο που εκανα :) υπαρχει λυσσα αλλα σε αγριες αλεπουδες και σε καποιους σκυλους στην βορεια ελλαδα. εχεις δικιο με τα αντιβιοτικα αλλα πανω στον πανικο μου τα εκανα ολα και αντιβιωση και αντιτετανικο και να σου πω την αληθεια αν υπηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα και αντιλυσσικο θα εκανα..αλλα δεν παιζει στην αττικη

----------


## Macgyver

Καταλαβαινω , το λεω για μελλοντικες περιπτωσεις , οτι εγινε , εγινε . Fucidin αλοιφη , και εισαι μια χαρα .

----------


## Fleur

> Καταλαβαινω , το λεω για μελλοντικες περιπτωσεις , οτι εγινε , εγινε . Fucidin αλοιφη , και εισαι μια χαρα .


Μωρε εσύ δίκιο έχεις στο μυαλό μου πεστο...

----------


## φλοκ

Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβεις απλα οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι ευκολο αλλα τουλαχιστον οταν σε πιανει η φοβια οσο και να σε κανει σκεπτικη αυτο προσπαθησε να εμπεδωσεις οτι δεν εχεις κατι.

----------


## Fleur

> Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβεις απλα οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι ευκολο αλλα τουλαχιστον οταν σε πιανει η φοβια οσο και να σε κανει σκεπτικη αυτο προσπαθησε να εμπεδωσεις οτι δεν εχεις κατι.


θα το καταφερω ελπιζω απλα συνεπεσε με την αρχη του λαντοζ που μου δημιουργει εξτρα αγχος

----------


## Γάτος

Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις fleur;

----------


## Fleur

ξεκινάω αύριο. βασικα και ψυχοθεραπεια και μια μεθοδο που λεγεται νευροαναδραση...

----------


## 66psy

με βαση την περιγραφη που δινεις για το συγκεκριμενο γατι μου φαινεται τελειως ακυρη η διαγνωση λυσσα. 
ο συγκεκρμενος σε δαγκωσε επειδη φοβηθηκε οπως λες -χαρακτηριστο μαλιστα αντιδραστικο της γατας- και οχι επειδη ηταν λυσσασμενο!!

----------


## Stavros

Κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου επώασης της Λύσσας,η οποία στον άνθρωπο διαρκεί 20-40 ημέρες,*ΔΕΝ* υπάρχουν καθόλου συμπτώματα.Η Λύσσα έχει μια περίοδο επώασης στην οποία ο ασθενής δεν βιώνει σχεδόν κανένα κλινικό σύμπτωμα.
Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με άλλες πληροφορίες η περίοδος επώασης ξεκινάει *μετά* τις 30 μέρες!Άρα αποκλείεται στις 12 περίπου μέρες να έχεις συμπτώματα!Noway ή αλλιώς <με την καμία>!
Άρα λοιπόν σου προσφέρω την πρώτη καθησυχαστική πληροφορία πως ο πονοκέφαλος σου και η καταρροή είναι άσχετη εντελώς με το ενδεχόμενο λύσσας.
Υπάρχει επιδημία ίωσης.Πελάτες μου συνεχώς φυσάνε μύτες,η αδερφή μου από την καταρροή πήγε φαρμακείο να πάρει χαπάκι.

----------


## Fleur

> Κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου επώασης της Λύσσας,η οποία στον άνθρωπο διαρκεί 20-40 ημέρες,*ΔΕΝ* υπάρχουν καθόλου συμπτώματα.Η Λύσσα έχει μια περίοδο επώασης στην οποία ο ασθενής δεν βιώνει σχεδόν κανένα κλινικό σύμπτωμα.
> Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με άλλες πληροφορίες η περίοδος επώασης ξεκινάει *μετά* τις 30 μέρες!Άρα αποκλείεται στις 12 περίπου μέρες να έχεις συμπτώματα!Noway ή αλλιώς <με την καμία>!
> Άρα λοιπόν σου προσφέρω την πρώτη καθησυχαστική πληροφορία πως ο πονοκέφαλος σου και η καταρροή είναι άσχετη εντελώς με το ενδεχόμενο λύσσας.
> Υπάρχει επιδημία ίωσης.Πελάτες μου συνεχώς φυσάνε μύτες,η αδερφή μου από την καταρροή πήγε φαρμακείο να πάρει χαπάκι.


Σταύρο από τη μία με καθησυχασες από την αλλη μου φαίνεται θα περασω εναν κολασμενο μήνα αξιολογόντας καθε συμπτωμα....τι να πω...

----------


## Fleur

> με βαση την περιγραφη που δινεις για το συγκεκριμενο γατι μου φαινεται τελειως ακυρη η διαγνωση λυσσα. 
> ο συγκεκρμενος σε δαγκωσε επειδη φοβηθηκε οπως λες -χαρακτηριστο μαλιστα αντιδραστικο της γατας- και οχι επειδη ηταν λυσσασμενο!!


μωρε δικιο έχεις αλλά υπάρχουν ωρες μεσα στη μερα που χαλαρωνω και μετα ξανακολλαω. στο τελος θα με βρισουν απο τις υπηρεσίες που παιρνω

----------


## Fleur

και οι φοβια συνεχιζεται. καθε πρωι τα ιδια...κουραστηκα. στο κεελπνο κουραστηκαν να μου απαντουν τα ιδια και τα ιδια

----------


## Stavros

Nομίζω πως ο Χρήστης Γάτος δεν θα πρέπει να γράφει για λίγο καιρό σε αυτό το θέμα γιατι της θυμίζει τον Γάτο που την γρατζούνισε!:)
Ούτε μία στο δις να είναι λύσσα πάντως!
Πριν τον λυσσικό σου φόβο,η ζωή σου κυλούσε ευχάριστα??Η γενικά ήσουν καταθλιπτική?
Έγω έχω ΓΑΔ με κατάθλιψη και ταυτόχρονα σωματόμορφη διαταραχή(Υποχονδρίαση).
'Εχω περάσει και από άλλη σωματόμορφη διαταραχή,την διαταραχή Πόνου...Όλα τα καλά του κόσμου μαζεμένα!

----------


## Fleur

> Nομίζω πως ο Χρήστης Γάτος δεν θα πρέπει να γράφει για λίγο καιρό σε αυτό το θέμα γιατι της θυμίζει τον Γάτο που την γρατζούνισε!:)
> Ούτε μία στο δις να είναι λύσσα πάντως!
> Πριν τον λυσσικό σου φόβο,η ζωή σου κυλούσε ευχάριστα??Η γενικά ήσουν καταθλιπτική?
> Έγω έχω ΓΑΔ με κατάθλιψη και ταυτόχρονα σωματόμορφη διαταραχή(Υποχονδρίαση).
> 'Εχω περάσει και από άλλη σωματόμορφη διαταραχή,την διαταραχή Πόνου...Όλα τα καλά του κόσμου μαζεμένα!


χαχαχα καλό αυτό με τον γάτο. οχι βεβαια παντα υπήρχε μια φοβία. πχ γιατι τα νυχια μου ειναι πιο λευκα απο οτι πρεπει; γιατι εχω πονοκεφαλο πανω απο δυο μερες; ασε τα κολημματα με ασθενειες αλλες. ΣΚΠ, καρκινους κλπ...αλλα τωρα τρελλο κολλημα λεμε. κι εγω εχω διεγνωσμενη ΓΑΔ, ειμαι οπως ειπα και στην αρχή των λαντοζ που νομιζω οτι με αγχωνουν λιγο παραπανω μεχρι να τα συνηθισω. Διαταραχή πόνου;;; εγω διαβασα οτι ενα συμπτωμα μπορει να ειναι ο πονος ή το μουδιασμα στο σημειο της πληγης και εδω και δυο μερες κατα διαστηματα το νιωθω...ασε

----------


## Stavros

Έμπλεξα άσχημα τελικά Fleur!Δεν άντεξα και έκανα μαγνητική!Πήρα πριν λίγο τα αποτελέσματα.Όγκος που φοβόμουν,δεν υπάρχει.Τα καλά νέα είναι αυτά.
Αλλά τι παίχτηκε τώρα?Αποφάσισα να μην τους πάω παλαιότερη μαγνητική που είχα κάνει το 2009 από άλλο κέντρο και αυτή είχαν μόνο το πόρισμα από μια μαγνητική στο δικό τους κέντρο το 2008!
Αλλά δεν είχαν τα Film αλλά μόνο το συμπέρασμα!
Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι η τωρινή μαγνητική έγινε στο μηχάνημα των 3 Tesla ενώ η προηγούμενη ήταν σε μηχάνημα του 1.5 Tesla!
Μάλιστα το 2011 εγκαινιάστηκε ο καινούριος αυτός τομογράφος.http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pi...eID=12425&la=1

Σε σύγκριση λοιπόν με την πρώτη μαγνητική που είχα κάνει,η ακτινολόγος ανακάλυψε νέες εστίες τις οποίες ευτυχώς τις χαρακτηρίζει ως μη ειδικές.Δηλαδή πως δεν δείχνουν κάποια πάθηση.(ΣΚΠ)
Βρήκε καμιά 10αριά εστίες στο μετωπιαίο,κροταφικό λοβό!Ευτυχώς καμμία δεν προσλαμβάνει το σκιαγραφικό.
Εγώ ανακάλυψα όμως σε μαγνητική του 2009 σε άλλο κέντρο πως ο ιατροδιαγνωστής αναφέρεται και αυτός σε ολιγάριθμες εστίες!Και στον 1.5 Tesla τομογράφο!!Απλά τις περνάει στο ντούκου εντελώς λέγοντες πως είναι χωρίς ειδικούς χαρακτήρες κα ιδεν στέκεται πολύ στην αναφορά του.Ο μαλάκας έπρεπε να την είχα πάει να κάνανε σύγκριση.

Εντωμεταξύ η τωρινή διαγνώστρια λέει πως μπορεί οι εστίες να ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ από το 2008 αλλά λόγω του ότι ο τομογράφος είναι 3 Tesla να έδειξε περισσότερερς εστίες αυτήν την φορά!
Δες εκεί που έχω υπογραμμίσει!Αν οι εστίες προυπήρχαν,όλα κομπλέ!Αλλά αν έγιναν τα τελευταία χρόνια ίσως έχουμε θέμα!Δευτέρα ραντεβού σε έναν από τους κορυφαίους νευρολόγους για μένα!
Δείτε εδώ μαγνητική του 2009 και του 2015!
Γολγοθάς Κeep Going!!
http://s30.postimg.org/xw9f1ekm9/rrr.jpg

----------


## Fleur

απο αρρωστοφοβική εμπειρια και χωρίς να θελω να κανω διαφημιση. τετοια θα κανεις μονο στο ιατροπολις. επισης αφου την εκανες παρτες και πηγαινε σε ενα νευρολογο. θεωρω μαλακια τους ετσι οπως το γραφουν γιατι σε κανουν να ανησυχεις τζαμπα αλλα μονο νευρολογος θα αξιολογησει τα στοιχεια,εκανες και σκιαγραφικο βρε θηριο;; τι να σου πω, στοιχεια μπορω να σου δωσω του δικου μου..

----------


## Fleur

τωρα μολις ειδα οτι εχεις ηδη ραντεβου. αντε πηγαινε και μου λες αν ειναι για δευτερη γνωμη.

----------


## Guest17012017

Εσύ καλύτερα να μην δεις ποτέ το Quarantine, horror ειναι με ανθρωπους που κολλανε λυσσα, θα φριξεις ετσι και δοκιμασεις να δεις

----------


## Macgyver

Να κανεις μαγνητικη ποζιτρονιων , ειναι η τελευταια λεξη της τεχνολογιας ( και η πιο ακριβη ) . Αλλα δεν χρειαζεσαι τιποτα , δεν λεει κατι ανησυχητικο η μαγνητικη , την διαβασα , εχω κανει κι εγω 3 , απο πτωσεις μοτοσυκλεττας , προ πολλων ετων , ολο κατι μου βρισκανε , σκιες και σαχλαμαρες , δεν εδωσα σημασια , και ναμαι εδω , ζωντανοτατος κι ακμαιος !!!


Εσυ , fleur , να μην κανεις τιποτα , εισαι περδικι , λυσσαξες με αυτη τη λυσσα .

----------


## Stavros

Δεν σας έβαλα όλο το πόρισμα που τα γράφει αναλυτικά.Έβαλα το συμπέρασμα!3 εστίες λέει μετωποκροταφικά,3 άλλες αριστερά στον μετωπιαίο λοβό κτλ...
Και στο τέλος επαναλαμβάνει πως υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να προυπήρχαν λόγω της διαφοράς του μηχανήματος.Άλλο 1.5 Tesla κι άλλο 3 Tesla.
Εντωμεταξύ νιώθω συνεχώς μυικές συπάσεις και όπως καταλαβαίνετε...τα έχω ρίξει όλα στην ΣΚΠ.
Και λίγο τρέμουλο στα χέρια από καιρό το έχω ρίξει εκεί...
2 πράγματα με σώζουν μέχρι τώρα.

1*)Οι αλλοιώσεις έχουν ΜΗ ειδικά χαρακτηριστικά.
2)Δεν προσλαμβάνουν οι αλλοιώσεις σκιαγραφικό.
2)Μπορεί να προυπήρχαν από το 2008 αλλά λόγω του νέου μηχανήματος των 3 Tesla να μην φαίνονταν,όπως λέει η ίδια η ακτινοδιαγνώστρια.
*
Ρε πούστη μου από το 2009 αναφέρονται ολιγάριθμες εστίες,τι στο καλό?Δεν θα είχε εκδηλωθεί κλινικά η νόσος?
Με απλές μυικές συσπάσεις την βγάζω καθαρή?Kαι με λίγο τρόμο κίνησης?
Θα πάρω αύριο τον νευρολόγο να κλείσω ραντεβού.Εντωμεταξύ βλέπω να καθυστερώ γιατί έχει τρομερή δουλειά.Ελπίζω να μου κλείσει γρήγορα ραντεβού.
Πάντως φοβάμαι παιδιά..Ειλικρινά...Πάντως τα νευρολογικά Tests στα οποία αυτουποβάλλομαι τα περνάω...

Το 2004,11 χρόνια πριν, θυμάμαι πως επί 10 μέρες είχα μια δυσαισθησία στην πατούσα μου την αριστερή,σαν να περπατούσε κάτι...Κλασική ΣΚΠ δηλαδή...
Και άλλα διάφορα με συσπάσεις...Το παρελθόν μου φαίνεται πως με σώζει...


Αλλά πολλές εστίες στην μαγνητική ρε παιδιά...Γαμώ τα 3 Τesla μου...
Σε λίγο όταν ξεχνάω κάτι,θα το αποδίδω στις εστίες..Και γενικά ότι συμβαίνει,θα το αποδίδω εκεί...
Λίγο θέλω και θα κάνω οσφυονωτιαία παρακέντηση για λήψη και ανάλυση εγκεφαλονωτιαίου υγρού...Μόνο έτσι είναι κατά 95% σίγουρος κάποιος...
Λόγω της μυικής μου δύναμης που την τεστάρισε και ο ξάδερφος που είναι BodyBuilderάς,πλέον η ALS φθίνει σε πιθανότητες και όγκος εγκεφαλικός ΔΕΝ υπάρχει 100% λόγω της MRI.
Αν περάσουν άκομα 6 μήνες και δεν παρατηρηθείι μυική αδυναμία,θα είμαι και 100% σίγουρος για αρνητική ALS.
Πλέον έμεινε μόνο η ΣΚΠ.Τουλάχιστον γλιτώσαμε τις άλλες 2 σοβαρότερες παθήσεις που μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια σε σκοτώνουν.
Η Μάχη με την ΣΚΠ ξεκινάει!Θα ηχογραφήσω τον γιατρό με το κινητό για να μην ξεχάσω τα λόγια του όταν θα μου λέει την τελική του εκτίμηση.
Θα την ανεβάσω για λίγες μέρες και εδώ για να μου πείτε και εσείς πως το βλέπετε.
Άγχος....
Fleur ΕΓΩ έχω λυσσάξει και όχι εσύ!!!Μια χαρά είσαι και θα είσαι!
Στο υπογράφω 100%,δεν έχεις Λύσσα!Ο χρόνος που περνάει είναι με το μέρος σου!

ΥΓ:Fleur την μαγνητική την χθεσινή,στο Ιατρόπολις την έκανα!Χαλάνδρι!3Tesla!Eλάχιστα κέντρα έχουν 3 Tesla Τομογράφο.Αλλά η προηγούμενη το 2008 στο ίδιο κέντρο είχε γίνει στο 1.5 Tesla!
Έκανα βλακεία που δεν τους πήγα την μαγνητική του 2009 που έχω ποστάρει και είναι από άλλο κέντρο και που κάνει σαφείς αναφορά σε ολιγάριθμες εστίες.Αν τους την είχα πάει ίσως να μην έβρισκαν αξιόλογες μεταβολές με την χθεσινή και να ηρεμούσα.Θα δούμε τι θα πας πει ο νευρολόγος τώρα...!

----------


## elis

δηλαδη αυτο που λεσ εσυ τωρα για να καταλαβω ειναι οτι ειχεσ αλσ
και την ξεπερασεσ και τωρα εχεισ σκπ;για να καταλαβω γτ θα με τρελανεται εσεισ εδω μεσα

----------


## Stavros

Elis στην αρxή φοβήθηκα για ALS.
Aλλά ακολούθως με έπιασε πονοκέφαλος για 10 σερί μέρες και φοβήθηκα μήπως είναι όγκος εγκεφάλου.Ο Πονοκέφαλος είναι σύνηθες στους όγκους και εγώ ως υποχονδριακός φοβήθηκα...
Και έκανα Μαγνητική.Όγκος δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν.Επίσης δεν φαίνεται να χάνω μυική δύναμη εδώ και 3 μήνες που με έχει ξαναπιάσει η τρέλα μου.Άρα και η ALS μοιάζει λιγότερο πιθανή.
Και επειδή βρήκε εστίες στην MRI φοβάμαι μήπως έχω ΣΚΠ.
Τουλάχιστον αν έχω ΣΚΠ,να έχω την καλοήθη μορφή της (15% πιθανότητα)!Θέε μου βοήθα!

Αλλά για να μην μπερδευόμαστε εδώ το Forum είναι ψυχολογίας και ψυχιατρικής.
Μη προσπαθείτε να βρείτε την απόλυτη λογική σε υποχονδριακούς και ψυχιατρικούς ασθενείς όπως εγώ,η Fleur και άλλοι!
Ακόμα και 0,1% να είναι η πιθανότητα έχω ΣΚΠ,είναι ικανό να με φρικάρει.
Fleur καλή μας τύχη!!!Για σένα την θεωρώ 100% σίγουρη την μη διάγνωση Λύσσας!Πρόσεξες τι είπα??Δεν είπα ούτε 99,9% αλλά 100% .... στεγνά!

----------


## Macgyver

Σταυρο , οχι οτι μου πεφτει λογος , αλλα εχε υπ οψη , οτι η καθε MRI που κανεις , βομβαρδιζεις τον εγκεφαλο σου με ισχυροτατη μαγνητικη ακτινοβολια , που μονο κακο σου κανει .

----------


## Fleur

Σημερινη επισκεψη σε εφημερευον. Βλεπετε ξύπνησα με μυρμηγκιασμα στο χερι, ειδικα στο δαχτυλο που ειχα δαγκωθει/γρατζουνιστεί είπα να περιμενω δυο ωρες αλλα τα ιδια...πηγα μια και δυο στον ευαγγελισμο, παθολογος οκ , νευρολογος δεν βρηκε κατι, φυσικα και τωρα πριν λιγο που γυρισα δεν εχει περασει αλλα παει προς το αλλο δαχτυλο. η νευρολογος είπε οτι πιθανο να ειναι ορθοπαιδικο παρα νευρολογικο προβλημα καθως επιδεινωνεται με καποιες κινησεις. κατανοείτε οτι ειμαι φρικαρισμενη φυσικα.
Σταύρο, ηρεμησε και ακου τι θα σου πει αυριο ο νευρολογος. δεν νομιζω να ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που λες. μπορει αυτα να υπαρχουν χρονια.

----------


## Fleur

Σας ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο που μου δινετε αλλα ξερετε ποσο δυσκολα ξεκολλανε οι εμμονες απο το μυαλο....

----------


## Fleur

Σας ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο που μου δινετε αλλα ξερετε ποσο δυσκολα ξεκολλανε οι εμμονες απο το μυαλο....

----------


## Fleur

ενταξει το εγραψα δυο φορες απο εκει να καταλαβετε...

----------


## Stavros

Macgyver
Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μου αξονική.Οι μαγνητικές θεωρούνται ακίνδυνες.'Έτσι λένε οι περισσότεροι γιατροί!Αν όχι όλοι!Τις αξονικές να αποφεύγεις!
Έχω διαβάσει άπειρες έρευνες.Οι αξονικές έχουν την επιβλαβη ακτινοβολία.Ακόμα και για τα κινητά,οι μελέτες είναι αντικρουόμενες για το αν ευθύνονται για πρόκληση καρκίνων.
Φαντάσου πως οι αθλητές ποδοσφαίρου,μπάσκετ εξετάζονται αποκλειστικά με μαγνητικές τομογραφίες.Λόγω των αθλητικών κακώσεων υποβάλλονται κατά μέσο όρο σε 2 μαγνητικές τον χρόνο.
Φαντάσου πως σε μια αθλητική διαδρομή 18 ετών,ξεπερνούν σίγουρα τις 30 μαγνητικές...

Fleur πως είσαι τώρα?

----------


## Macgyver

Ενταξει , Σταυρο , δεν επιμενω , ουτως η αλλως , θα την κανεις την μαγνητικη .

----------


## Stavros

Macgyver την έκανα πριν μέρες και την πόσταρα χθες...
Εξαρτάται από τον γιατρό τώρα τι θα μου πει....
Ας ελπίσω να μην έχω κάτι κακό..Φοβάμαι πάντως...
Πάω για καφεδάκι με ένα φιλαράκι τώρα να ξεσκάσω...
Και μετά μου λένε γκόμενα σου χρειάζεται..Ναι ναι απαντάω...Να συζητάμε όλη μέρα για την ΣΚΠ....

----------


## Stavros

Πριν φύγω για καφέ!Βρήκα και κάτι ευχάριστο!Πάμε γερά ρε,δεν υποκύπτουμε!!!

Μεταφράζω:Oι βλάβες στην ΣΚΠ θα πρέπει να εντοπίζονται:

1)Περικοιλιακά.
2)Να είναι πάνω από 5 χιλιοστά.Εμένα η μεγαλύτερη είναι 6 βέβαια.Αλλά είναι μόνο μία.(Προς το παρόν).
3)Οπίσθιο κρανιακό βόθρο.(Υποσκηνίδιες)

http://s30.postimg.org/wvf01t5g1/image.jpg

Εμένα δεν εμφανίζονται ούτε περικοιλιακά,ούτε στον οπίσθιο κρανιακό βόθρο.
Είναι στον μετωπιαίο,βρεγματικό και κροταφικό λοβό!
Πω ρε που μπλέξαμε!Το βλέπω,σε κανά 6μηνο θα το πάρω το πτυχίο του νευρολόγου...!
Γι'αυτό προφανώς αναφέρεται η διαγνώστρια λέγοντας μη ειδικές ή άτυπες...

----------


## Γάτος

Περαστικά Σταύρο. Ελπίζω να σου πει πως δεν είναι τίποτα και να ησυχάσεις. ;)

----------


## Stavros

Παδιά όλα καλά!Πριν κανά 3ωρο γύρισα από νευρολόγο!
Κάθησε ο άνθρωπος και μου έδειχνε μία μία τις εστίες για να μου αποδείξει πως και στην μαγνητική του 2009 προυπήρχαν!Απίστευτος!Ακολ ούθως μου έκανε και κλινική εξέταση.
Δεν έχει σχέση με σκλήρυση κατά πλάκας μου είπε,οι βλάβες της ΣΚΠ είναι διαφορετικές και σε άλλες θέσεις !Ο μικρός τρόμος που έχω είναι από αγχώδη διαταραχή όπως και οι μυικές συσπάσεις!
Δεν δέχτηκε ούτε να κάνω νέα επαναληπτική μαγνητική στο μέλλον...!
Οι εστίες αυτές είναι μικροαγγειακής αιτιολογίας και κάποιοι άνθρωποι τις έχουν χωρίς να σημαίνει απαραιτήτως κάτι κακό.Δεν είναι εστίες απομυελίνωσης δηλαδή όπως συμβαίνει στην ΣΚΠ!

Πάρτε ένα μικρό απόσπασμα *ΕΔΩ* από αυτά που μου έλεγε!Spy καταστάσεις!

Fleur έχουμε κανά νέο?

----------


## καθρεπτης

fleur κρουσματα λύσσας στην αθήνα δεν υπάρχουν εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες, επίσης η γάτα που λες δεν είχε καθόλου συμπεριφορά λύσσας. Το εμβόλιο της λύσσας είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνεται σε όλα τα κατοικίδια κι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έχει εξαφανιστεί, οι κτηνίατροι που δεν το κάνουν προφανώς και παρανομούν μιας και είναι το πρώτο που ζητείται να έχει στο βιβλιάριο το κατοικίδιο ότι κι αν πρόκειται να κάνεις μαζί του. Αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνεις ίσως αφού είναι αντιτενικό ορο, αλλά αυτό έπρεπε να έχει γίνει όταν σε γρατζωνησε ο γάτος. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως όσοι χτυπάμε εύκολα να κάνουμε το αντιτενικό εμβόλιο. Εγώ την περίοδο που είχα τις κρίσεις πανικού, πολλές τις εμφάνιζα με αφορμή κάποιο κόψιμο ή κάποιο χτύπημα που είχα, βέβαια ποτε δεν πήγα να κάνω ορό... μετά απο κάποιο διαστημα όμως πήγα για το εμβόλιο.

----------


## Fleur

> fleur κρουσματα λύσσας στην αθήνα δεν υπάρχουν εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες, επίσης η γάτα που λες δεν είχε καθόλου συμπεριφορά λύσσας. Το εμβόλιο της λύσσας είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνεται σε όλα τα κατοικίδια κι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έχει εξαφανιστεί, οι κτηνίατροι που δεν το κάνουν προφανώς και παρανομούν μιας και είναι το πρώτο που ζητείται να έχει στο βιβλιάριο το κατοικίδιο ότι κι αν πρόκειται να κάνεις μαζί του. Αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνεις ίσως αφού είναι αντιτενικό ορο, αλλά αυτό έπρεπε να έχει γίνει όταν σε γρατζωνησε ο γάτος. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως όσοι χτυπάμε εύκολα να κάνουμε το αντιτενικό εμβόλιο. Εγώ την περίοδο που είχα τις κρίσεις πανικού, πολλές τις εμφάνιζα με αφορμή κάποιο κόψιμο ή κάποιο χτύπημα που είχα, βέβαια ποτε δεν πήγα να κάνω ορό... μετά απο κάποιο διαστημα όμως πήγα για το εμβόλιο.


Ο γατούλης ήταν αδεσποτος μωρε ο κακομοιρης και αρρωστος και φυσικα δεν ειχε λυσσιποπτη συμπεριφορα. αλλωστε μετα απο τοση ζαλαδα θα μου την ειχαν κανει την αγωγή...απλα εφαγα κολλημα. εκανα την επομενη μερα ορο και πηρα και αντιβιωση βιμπραμισιν για λιγο. το τραυμα ουτε που φαινεται καν...απλα στεναχωρηθηκα που δεν ξαναειδα τον γατο..:( να φανταστεις αδεσποτα - επειδη ασχολουμαι - που εχουν κανει χειροτερα ποτε δεν περασε απο το μυαλο μου...ασε
ελπιζω να πιασει συντομα η θεραπεια

----------


## Fleur

> Παδιά όλα καλά!Πριν κανά 3ωρο γύρισα από νευρολόγο!
> Κάθησε ο άνθρωπος και μου έδειχνε μία μία τις εστίες για να μου αποδείξει πως και στην μαγνητική του 2009 προυπήρχαν!Απίστευτος!Ακολ ούθως μου έκανε και κλινική εξέταση.
> Δεν έχει σχέση με σκλήρυση κατά πλάκας μου είπε,οι βλάβες της ΣΚΠ είναι διαφορετικές και σε άλλες θέσεις !Ο μικρός τρόμος που έχω είναι από αγχώδη διαταραχή όπως και οι μυικές συσπάσεις!
> Δεν δέχτηκε ούτε να κάνω νέα επαναληπτική μαγνητική στο μέλλον...!
> Οι εστίες αυτές είναι μικροαγγειακής αιτιολογίας και κάποιοι άνθρωποι τις έχουν χωρίς να σημαίνει απαραιτήτως κάτι κακό.Δεν είναι εστίες απομυελίνωσης δηλαδή όπως συμβαίνει στην ΣΚΠ!
> 
> Πάρτε ένα μικρό απόσπασμα *ΕΔΩ* από αυτά που μου έλεγε!Spy καταστάσεις!
> 
> Fleur έχουμε κανά νέο?


Σταύρο χαιρομαι πολύ. Το μονο νεοτερο ειναι οτι και εγω πηγα νευρολογο χθες και μου αλλαξε τα centrac με λεξοτανιλ για ενα μικρο διαστημα μεχρι να με πιασουν τα λαντοζ. (ευτυχως δηλαδη γιατι τα αλλα δεν εκαναν κατι ) φυσικα μου συστησε ψυχοθεραπεια...αλλα πρεπει να βρω κατι καλο και οικονομικο

----------


## Stavros

Αν αντέχεις τις παρενέργειες εγώ θα σου συνιστούσα το Effexor αντί του Ladose αλλά ο γιατρός σου ξέρει καλύτερα...
Ίσως ο γιατρός σου διαβλέπει και συμπτώματα OCD συνεπώς μιξάρει SSRI με Βενζοδιαζεπίνη.
Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως έχεις ΓΑΔ με Υποχονδρίαση.Σχεδόν πάντα αυτά συνοδεύονται με κατάθλιψη.
To Ladose είναι ξεπερασμένο φάρμακο για την κατάθλιψη πια.Εσκιταλοπράμη,Βενλαφαξ ίνη θεωρώ πως είναι καλύτερα.Αλλά ότι δουλεύει στον έναν,μπορεί να μην δουλεύει στον άλλον...Εκτός κι αν στο προτείνει λόγω φόβου μην επιβαρυνθείς με επιπρόσθετα κιλά!
Και αν θες προσωπική εκτίμηση:Για ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα να πηγαίνεις μόνο σε Ψυχίατρο και όχι σε Νευρολόγο.
Και αν είναι δυνατόν,να διαλέγεις ψυχίατρο με καλή σχέση στην Ψυχοφαρμακολογία...Ωστέ να ξέρει τις σωστές μίξεις και αναλογίες φαρμάκων...
Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις όσο μπορείς...Να θυμάσαι πως κάθε μέρα που περνάει κερδίζεις την μάχη με την Λύσσα!

----------


## Fleur

Σταυρο αυτό σκέφτομαι. Ο Νευρολογος ειναι περισσοτερο φίλος εδω και 5 χρονια γιαυτο και μου γραφει φαρμακα αλλωστε μου εχει πει οτι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση δεν θα με παρακολουθουσε. απλα μου εγραψε τα λεξοτανιλ γιατι ηταν η θεραπεια που ειχα δοκιμασει παλαιοτερα λεξοτανιλ και λαντοζ και ειχε πιασει. αυτο με την λυσσα με πιανει λιγοτερο αφου λαμβανω απο παντου διαβεβαιωσεις βεβαια καταλαβαινεις.....

----------


## Fleur

απο βδομαδα εχω ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο μπας και ξεκινησω και ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα καταλαβαινεις οτι οικονομικα ειναι λιγο δυσκολα

----------


## Stavros

Eμένα σαν πάει να μου κολλήσει άλλη μαλακία τώρα...
Επειδή και καλά όταν μιλάω μπερδεύομαι μερικές φορές,μου έχει κολλήσει μήπως έχω δυσαρθρία!(Dysarthria due to Bulbar Onset of Als και καλά...!)
Και ραπάρω μόνος μου για να δω πόσο καλά πάω στην ταχύτητα εκφοράς του λόγου!Άσε,τραγικός!

Α μάλιστα...Αν σε είχε πιάσει ο ανωτέρω φαρμακευτικός συνδυασμός,καλά κάνει και στο ξαναδίνει...Ψυχοθεραπεία δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ αν και θα έπρεπε.Αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως και οι Ψυχοθεραπευτές κινούνται με οικονομικά κριτήρια και παρατείνουν τις συνεδρίες για προφανείς λόγους...Πρέπει να πέσεις σε καλό γιατρό...
Εγώ θα περιμένω μέχρι την 1η Νοέμβρη να δω πως θα είμαι και αν δω πως δεν βελτιώνεται η διάθεση μου και το άγχος,μάλλον θα έχει έρθει η ώρα να πλαισιώσω το Remeron με κάποιο Ssri ή Snri...!Για 6 μήνες το λιγότερο...
Σκέφτομαι και το Wellbutrin να δοκιμάσω...
Το Effexor έκανε καλή δουλειά αλλά μου θόλωνε την όραση και μου έκανε και δυσλειτουργίες με την Libido και εκνευριζόμουνα...!
Θέλει σκέψη...Βέβαια δεν θα έλεγα πως είναι το καλύτερο να δοκιμάζω μόνους μου φάρμακα...Ίσως πάω σε Ψυχίατρο καλύτερα....
Όσα και να ξέρω εγώ,ο γιατρός μου είναι κορυφή στον τομέα της Ψυχοφαρμακολογίας...

----------


## Macgyver

Ολα τα ssri s , και ολα τα ssrni s , προκαλουν μειωση λιμπιντο , αλλα πολυ , αλλα λιγοτερο .

----------


## καθρεπτης

fleur επειδή κι εμένα τα οικονομικά μου είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση και αλλά ταυτόχρονα δυστυχώς έχω και πρόβλημα ψυχικό ας το πω... το ψάχνω δωρεάν, και πρέπει να σου πω πως υπάρχουν αρκετές δωρεάν επιλογές, αν έχεις το κουράγιο να το ψάξεις... γιατί σίγουρα ο ψυχοθεραπευτής θέλει ψάξιμο πόσο μάλλον ο δημόσιος. Να σου πω βέβαια και τον πόνο μου ακόμα δεν έχω βρει κάτι να μου κάνει εμένα.. αλλά εγώ είμαι και ψιλοπερίεργη, επίσης δεν το ψάχνω και με όσο πάθος θα έπρεπε, να φανταστείς χάνω ραντεβού. 
Τελος πάντων αν τα οικονομίκα σου δεν το σηκώνουν έχε στο νου σου κι αυτή την επιλογή.

----------


## Fleur

Σταύρο πιστευω οτι δεν εχεις κατι. αφου σε εξετασε ο νευρολογος ετσι κι αλλιως. σε καταλαβαινω απο την αλλη γιατι εγω εχω το θερμομετρο απο διπλα μηπως κανω πυρετο και εχω δειγματα λοιμωξης που ειναι απο τα αρχικα συμπτώματα της λύσσας. εντωμεταξυ οπως σου ειπα απο προχθες με ενοχλει ο αντιχειρας που δαγκωθηκε - γρατζουνιστηκε σε καποιες κινησεις. πηρα παλι το κεελπνο να τους το πω γιατι ειναι και συμπτωμα και αυτό. και ξερετε μου ειπαν οτι τους τελευταιους 5 μηνες ολη η ελλαδα ειναι χωρις κρουσματα σιγουρα αυτο ειναι σωματοποιηση του αγχους μου. μαλιστα η κυρια που μου απαντησε ασχοληθηκε - προς τιμην της - αρκετα και μου ειπε ακομα και σε ανθρωπους που υποπτευονται πως εχουν hiv τους έχουν πιασει ολα τα συμπτώματα απο πριν...ηρεμήστε μου λεει...απλα θα το ξεχασετε. με καθησυχασε η γυναικα οσο μπορουσε.
Τα λαντοζ τα θεωρω ηπια αλλα ακομα δεν με πιασανε δυστυχως να σας πω αληθεια...νωρις βεβαια. εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο τελικα την τριτη. η πρωτη συνεδρια δωρεαν για να δουμε πως θα παει και τι θα κοστισει μελλοντικα. Σταυρο πιστευω οτι και σε σενα θα εκανε καλο.
Καθρεπτη, ευχαριστώ πολύ το ξερω το εχω ψαξει και αυτό αλλα εχεις δικιο...σπανια να βρεις κατι αξιο λογου.

----------


## Stavros

Fleur εντωμεταξύ διάβασα πως είναι και σπάνιο από γάτα να κολλήσεις λύσσα!

Θέλουμε άπαντες ψυχοθεραπεία!
Macgyver όντως,όλα τα Ssri+Snri το έχουν αυτό.
To Remeron που παίρνω δεν ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία και δεν μου επηρεάζεi την Libido...
Το Wellbutrin έχω διαβάσει πως δεν επηρεάζει και αυτό την Libido...
Αλλά αν είναι να είμαι καλά,ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο...Και αν κάνω σχέση,βλέπουμε πως θα το κόψω...

----------


## Fleur

ναι Σταυρο μου το εχω διαβασει και εγω και αλλωστε οπως είπε και φίλος παραπανω αλλα και ολοι οι κτηνιατροι που ρωτησα απλα ο γατουλης ηταν αρρωστος δεν ειχε λυσσιποπτη συμπεριφορα, δηλαδη δεν ηταν επιθετικός.
Μιλησα με ψυχιατρο γιατι αλλιως δεν βλεπω να βρισκω ακρη. επισης ξυπναω με λιιιιιγο λιγοτερο αγχος λογω του λεξοτανιλ που ξεκινησα απο προχθες οσο να με πιασει καλα το λαντοζ...αντε να δουμε...όσο για την λιμπιντο παιδια δεν υπαρχει και οταν ειμαι σε αυτή την κατασταση, φανταζομαι οταν θα νιωθω καλυτερα θα εχω και περισσοτερη διαθεση

----------


## Stavros

Θυμήθηκα τώρα ένα χρόνο πριν,έξω από το μαγαζί μου,ένα σκυλί κυριολεκτικά μανιασμένο,δάγκωνε την τζαμαρία του καταστήματος μου!!!
100% θα είχε λύσσα!Αυτό δεν το έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ μου!Αλλά ούτε μπορούσα να φανταστώ πως είχε Λύσσα!Ακολούθως έτρεχε σταν τρελό,γαβγίζοντας και δαγκώνοντας τα πάντα όλα!
Πάλι καλά που τότε δεν το ήξερα,καθώς θα είχα τρομοκρατηθεί!Μιλάμε την γλίτωσε και ο πελάτης και δεν τον δάγκωσε!

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver όντως,όλα τα Ssri+Snri το έχουν αυτό.
> To Remeron που παίρνω δεν ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία και δεν μου επηρεάζεi την Libido...
> Το Wellbutrin έχω διαβάσει πως δεν επηρεάζει και αυτό την Libido...
> ω...


Tο ρεμερον ειναι τετρακυκλικο , αλλη κατηγορια , το wellbutrin ειναι ουσιαστικα για την διακοπη του καπνισματος , κυκλοφορει ως zyban , ειναι σε δικη του κατηγορια και αυτο , εχει καποια αντι/κη δραση , αλλα φερνει καποια υπερενταση/εκνευρισμο . Δεν επηρεαζουν αμφοτερα την λιμπιντο , οντως .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω πάντως που επαιρνα το γενοσιμο του remeron μαζι με το γενοσιμο του ζολοφτ, σαν ετοιμη απο καιρο σαν θαρραλέα αποχαιρέτησα την λίμπιντο που εχασα ... μπορει να φταιει το ζολοφτ ..

----------


## Macgyver

Το zoloft φταει , καθαρα .

----------


## Stavros

Ζoloft ο ένοχος,100%.
To Remeron(μιρταζαπίνη)ανήκει στα NaSSA,ως ο μοναδικός εκπρόσωπος της κατηγορίας.Σπάνια κάνει διαταραχές της Libido.Η μιρταζαπίνη είναι ουσιαστικά απαλλαγμένη από τα αντιχολινεργικά προβλήματα, τις σεροτονίνο-σχετικές παρενέργειες, και τις αδρενολυτικές παρενέργειες (ορθοστατική υπόταση και σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία).Αλλά έχει το κακό πως παχαίνει και φέρνει υπνηλία.
Εγώ μόνο αυτό παίρνω εδώ και 3 χρόνια..Με βοηθάει να κοιμάμαι το βράδυ,μου κόβει και κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού αλλά στην κατάθλιψη δεν με βοηθάει ιδιαιτέρως...Είμαι συνέχεια Flat...!
Βέβαια πηγαίνω βόλτες,καφεδάκια κτλ,απλά δεν μου δίνει το Boost να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω...

Τα Ssri-Snri όμως συνήθως κάνουν σεξουαλικές δυσλειτουργίες...Zoloft,Effexor,Sero xat,Cipralex,Cymbalta,Ladose και ούτω καθεξής...
Αλλά έχω να παραδεχτώ πως από προσωπική εμπειρία το Effexor(Deprevix) έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά στην κατάθλιψη αλλά και στο άγχος.Ένιωθες μια ηρεμία στο στήθος σου!!
Απλά θόλωνε την όραση,Libido 0,λίγη δυσκοιλιότητα...
Άλλα με ηρεμούσε αρκετά και μου έδινε ταυτόχρονα κίνητρο να κάνω πράγματα.
Αν συνεχίσω έτσι,είναι θέμα χρόνου να ξαναπάρω αν όχι το ίδιο,ανάλογο φάρμακο της κατηγορίας...

----------


## Macgyver

Συμφωνω για το εφεξορ , σε αυτο εχω καταληξει , παιρνω 150 μγ , μου φερνει κι εμενα δυσκοιλιοτητα , μειωση λιμπιντο , αλλα χαλαλι γιατι οντως σε κινητοποιει , λογω της νοραδρεναλινικης δρασης του . Το ρεμερον ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να γινεις παχυσαρκος !!! το πηρα καποτε , και σε 4 μηνες , πηρα 15 κιλα !!! και ειχα ζομποποιηθει !!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τα γεν. ρεμερον τα κοψαμε ..τωρα παιρνω γεν ζολοφτ και κουετιαπίνη για τον υπνο...αυτο μου το εδωσε για να αντικαταστησουμε τα ρεμερον...γιατι μαζι με τα ζολοφτ λέει μπορει να με επιανε καποια μανια... τρεχα γυρευε !!!

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ειναι τρεχα γυρευε , αμα και τα δυο φαρμακα επηρεαζουν την σεροτονινη , μπορει να παρουσιασεις σεροτονινεργικο συνδρομο , με συμτωματα μανιας , αλλα εκ πειρας , καταλαβαινεις την μανια , προηγειται η υπομανια , ειναι σαν να αισθανεσαι οτι εισαι παντοδυναμος , οποτε σου δινει μια προειδοποιηση , και κανεις hold το φαρμακο , η παιρνεις ενα ηρεμιστικο . Την κουεταπινη την εχω δοκιμασει ( σιγα μην την αφηνα !! ) ειναι ενα λαιτ αντιψυχωτικο , στα 25 μγ , χωρις σοβαρες επιπτωσεις σαν αλλα αντιψυχωτικα . Δεν παυει ναναι αντιψυχωτικο , και μπορει να σου ανοιξει την ορεξη , αυτο μονο .

----------


## Stavros

Έλα ρε Macgyver,αρχηγός είσαι!
Κι εγώ στα 150 mg ήμουνα για 4 χρόνια!Βέβαια κατά την διακοπή,είδα τον Χριστό φαντάρο από τα Withdrawal,αλλά έχω βρει τον τρόπο να το κόβω....Μέσω πολύ σταδιακών μειώσεων...!
Σχετικά με το Remeron,τα κατάφερε να με παχύνει!Αλλά εγώ ήμουν πολύ αδύνατος,φαντάσου μια ζωή 66 κιλά και ύψος 1.83!
Τώρα είμαι στα 78 κιλά περίπου!Oτι πρέπει δηλαδή!Αλλά αν είσαι ήδη παχύσαρκος,είναι πρόβλημα...
Macgyver έχεις πάρει και κάποιο άλλο που σου έχει μείνει για την αποτελεσματικότητα του πλην Βενλαφαξίνης?
Με 5.446 Posts στο ενεργητικό σου πρέπει να έχεις μεγάλη εμπειρία εικάζω!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Συμφωνω για το εφεξορ , σε αυτο εχω καταληξει , παιρνω 150 μγ , μου φερνει κι εμενα δυσκοιλιοτητα , μειωση λιμπιντο , αλλα χαλαλι γιατι οντως σε κινητοποιει , λογω της νοραδρεναλινικης δρασης του . Το ρεμερον ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να γινεις παχυσαρκος !!! το πηρα καποτε , και σε 4 μηνες , πηρα 15 κιλα !!! και ειχα ζομποποιηθει !!


ναι και εγω πηρα περιπου 8- 10 κιλα ...ενω στην αρχη εχασα 10 κιλα λόγο του ζολοφτ μαλλον ..μετα τα αλλαξαμε to γεν. ζολοφτ γιατι τα εκανα σκ@τ@ με τις ουσίες με γεν. εφεξορ και για να κοιμαμαι τα γεν ρεμερον... και ξαναπήρα τα κιλα που εχασα! και με τον 2ο γιατρο .. ξαναγυρισα στα γενοσιμα ζολοφτ και την κουετιαπίνη για να κοιμαμαι φφφφ και μου κοπηκε η όρεξη ευτυχως ..αλλα οκ πριν ηταν μοτερακι η κατασταση συνεχεια πεινουσα συν την κατακράτηση υγρων κτλ κτλ ...ουτε κινητοποίηση είχα ...μονο νευρα παιδια..πολλα νευρα ..αλλα ειπαμε τα σκ@τωσα και με τις ουσίες (μπάφος) οποτε δεν ξερω τι δυναμικη θα ειχα να επαιρνα τα τυπου εφεξορ νηφαλια...:/

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ειναι τα 5500 ποστ , Σταυρο , ειναι οτι δεν επαφιεμαι στον γιατρο , και κανω τα δικα μου πειραματα , και μελεταω . Αλλο αποτελεσματικο ( σε μενα ) ειναι το σεροξατ , αλλα και αυτο με το εφεξορ , εχουν στερητικα συμπτωματα , περισσοτερο το εφεξορ . Το σεροξατ , δεν σου δινει το kick , αλλα ειναι πιο αγχολυτικο , εχω προσθεσει στην αγωγη μου 20 μγ σεροξατ , για να ειμαι πιο ηρεμος , οχι παραπανω , μην εχουμε μανιες / υπομανιες . Αγγελος .

----------


## καθρεπτης

> Θυμήθηκα τώρα ένα χρόνο πριν,έξω από το μαγαζί μου,ένα σκυλί κυριολεκτικά μανιασμένο,δάγκωνε την τζαμαρία του καταστήματος μου!!!
> 100% θα είχε λύσσα!Αυτό δεν το έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ μου!Αλλά ούτε μπορούσα να φανταστώ πως είχε Λύσσα!Ακολούθως έτρεχε σταν τρελό,γαβγίζοντας και δαγκώνοντας τα πάντα όλα!
> Πάλι καλά που τότε δεν το ήξερα,καθώς θα είχα τρομοκρατηθεί!Μιλάμε την γλίτωσε και ο πελάτης και δεν τον δάγκωσε!


Σταύρο αν μένεις σε μεγάλη πόλη δεν ήταν λύσσα μιας και κρούσματα έχουν να αναφερθούν δεκαετίες τώρα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν πρέπει να γίνεται το εμβόλιο στα κατοικίδια και οι κτηνίατροι που προτείνουν το αντίθετο παρανομούν.

----------


## Macgyver

Το ζολοφτ , σε πολλους κοβει την ορεξη , ειναι διαπιστωμενο .

----------


## Stavros

Χα χα φιλαράκι Άγγελε κι εγώ τις δικές μου αλχημείες κάνω!H μάλλον έκανα διοτί εδώ και 3 χρόνια τα είχα ψιλοπαρατήσει καθώς ήμουν σχετικά καλά μόνο με το Remeron...
Πάντως προσέχω να μην συνδυάζω 2 Ssri's/Snri's ταυτόχρονα αλλά με μικρές δόσεις ίσως γίνεται...
Κι εγώ αυτό που έχω καταλάβει από τις πολλές ώρες που έχω διαβάσει στο Internet σε Ξενόγλωσσα Sites είναι πως η Παροξετίνη είναι πολύ καλή σε όλες τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές...
Άρα κατάλαβα τι έχεις κάνει εσύ...Bενλαφαξίνη για την διάθεση και το κίνητρο,Παροξετίνη για αποτελεσματικό έλεγχο του άγχους...
Bενλαφαξίνη στα 150mg που είναι μια κανονική δοσολογία και Παροξετίνη στην ελάχιστη δυνατή των 20mg για να μην έχεις κανά θέμα με Σύνδρομα Σεροτονίνης και λοιπά...
Καλή μαγκιά...

ΥΓ:Αυτή η Εσκιταλοπράμη πάντως σε κάτι συγκριτικά που διάβαζα παλιότερα,όλο <κέρδιζε> όταν την συνέκριναν με άλλα Ssri's-Snri's...Δεν την έχω πάρει ποτέ...
Το μόνο σίγουρο που ξέρω για αυτήν μιας και το παίρνει η μάνα μου,είναι πως δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες παρενέργειες...Το συνταγογραφούν οι περισσότεροι ψυχίατροι λόγω του μικρού αριθμού παρενεργειών..

----------


## Fleur

να δω τι θα μου πει και ο ψυχιατρος την τριτη για τα φαρμακα. εντωμεταξυ σημερα τα συμπτωματα οφθαλμικη ημικρανια πρωι πρωι και πριν απο λίγο μουδιασμα για λιγο στη γλωσσα (οφειλω να σας πω οτι χεστηκα πανω μου) να παρω μισο λεξοτανιλ μπας και;;;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τι ειναι τα συνδρομα της σεροτονινης? εγω τα αραιωνω σιγα -σιγα τα χαπια μου γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο να πειραματιζομαι και σιχαθηκα και τους γιατρους που μου δινουν οτι ναναι επειδη ειμαι ασχετη. δεν εχω κρισεις πανικου, φοβιες ..εχω την κλασικη καταθλιψη που πάντα υπήρχε αλλα με τους μπαφους εγινε εκρηξη.. τωρα που εκοψα τις βλακειες και λογικα ο οργανισμος καθαρίζει καπως απο την ζημια λέω να σταματησω και με τις χημειες... εσυ πως το εκοψες σταυρο? και γιατι το ξαναρχισες?

----------


## Macgyver

> ΥΓ:Αυτή η Εσκιταλοπράμη πάντως σε κάτι συγκριτικά που διάβαζα παλιότερα,όλο <κέρδιζε> όταν την συνέκριναν με άλλα Ssri's-Snri's...Δεν την έχω πάρει ποτέ...
> Το μόνο σίγουρο που ξέρω για αυτήν μιας και το παίρνει η μάνα μου,είναι πως δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες παρενέργειες...Το συνταγογραφούν οι περισσότεροι ψυχίατροι λόγω του μικρού αριθμού παρενεργειών..


Σταυρο , την εσκιαταλοπραμη την εχω δοκιμασει , δεν ειδα ουτε ενεργειες , ουτε παρενεργειες , και την παρατησα . Ενα αλλο μελος , που μιλαμε τακτικα , και ανταλλασουμε εμπειριες περι ' κοκτεηλ' ' και μη φαρμακων , ειναι καλυτερος γνωστης απο μενα , ειδε αποτελεσμα , αλλα για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα , και μετα ' εσβησε ' , και το γυρισε κι αυτος σε εφεξορ , και παει πολυ καλα . 


Ρεα , το σεροτονινεργικο συνδρομο , μπορει να παρουσιαστει αν ανακατεψεις δυο αντικαταθλ. της ιδιας κατηγοριας η παρεις μεγαλες δοσεις , περαν των συνιστωμενων , και παροσιαζεις κρισεις υπομανιας / μανιας , δλδ αισθανεσαι οτι μπορεις να κανεις τα παντα , αυτο λεγεται ' μανια ' , κοβεις την δοση , και σταματαει , ο καθενας ομως , εχει διαφορετικες ανοχες σε τετοια συμπτωματα , ειναι θεμα οργανισμου . Για να κανεις πειραματα , πρεπει να ξερεις τι κανει το καθε φαρμακο , πως δουλευει κλπ. οποτε ρωτας τον Σταυρο , που βλεπω οτι εναι γνωστης , η εμενα , που συνεννοουμαι με το μελος που ειναιβαθυς γνωστης . Δεν θα σε χρεωσουμε , αλλα αν θελεις να δωσεις κατι , ΟΚ .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> να δω τι θα μου πει και ο ψυχιατρος την τριτη για τα φαρμακα. εντωμεταξυ σημερα τα συμπτωματα οφθαλμικη ημικρανια πρωι πρωι και πριν απο λίγο μουδιασμα για λιγο στη γλωσσα (οφειλω να σας πω οτι χεστηκα πανω μου) να παρω μισο λεξοτανιλ μπας και;;;


για την ημικρανια εγω παιρνω ενα αναβραζον ντεπον και σε μια ωριτσα γινομαι περδικι. το μουδιασμα στη γλωσσα μπορει να ναι παρενεργεια απο τα χαπια, και εγω εχω λογο ξηροστομιας που με πιανει που και που και κατεβαζω λιτρα νερο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σταυρο , την εσκιαταλοπραμη την εχω δοκιμασει , δεν ειδα ουτε ενεργειες , ουτε παρενεργειες , και την παρατησα . Ενα αλλο μελος , που μιλαμε τακτικα , και ανταλλασουμε εμπειριες περι ' κοκτεηλ' ' και μη φαρμακων , ειναι καλυτερος γνωστης απο μενα , ειδε αποτελεσμα , αλλα για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα , και μετα ' εσβησε ' , και το γυρισε κι αυτος σε εφεξορ , και παει πολυ καλα . 
> 
> 
> Ρεα , το σεροτονινεργικο συνδρομο , μπορει να παρουσιαστει αν ανακατεψεις δυο αντικαταθλ. της ιδιας κατηγοριας η παρεις μεγαλες δοσεις , περαν των συνιστωμενων , και παροσιαζεις κρισεις υπομανιας / μανιας , δλδ αισθανεσαι οτι μπορεις να κανεις τα παντα , αυτο λεγεται ' μανια ' , κοβεις την δοση , και σταματαει , ο καθενας ομως , εχει διαφορετικες ανοχες σε τετοια συμπτωματα , ειναι θεμα οργανισμου . Για να κανεις πειραματα , πρεπει να ξερεις τι κανει το καθε φαρμακο , πως δουλευει κλπ. οποτε ρωτας τον Σταυρο , που βλεπω οτι εναι γνωστης , η εμενα , που συνεννοουμαι με το μελος που ειναιβαθυς γνωστης . Δεν θα σε χρεωσουμε , αλλα αν θελεις να δωσεις κατι , ΟΚ .


α σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και τους 2 .. η αιωνια εκτιμηση και η ευγνωμοσυνη μου σας αρκουν ή μονο μετρητα και επιταγες δεχεστε?

----------


## Fleur

> για την ημικρανια εγω παιρνω ενα αναβραζον ντεπον και σε μια ωριτσα γινομαι περδικι. το μουδιασμα στη γλωσσα μπορει να ναι παρενεργεια απο τα χαπια, και εγω εχω λογο ξηροστομιας που με πιανει που και που και κατεβαζω λιτρα νερο


αααα λες;;; ξηροστομια εχω μπολικη. λες απο αυτό ε;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αααα λες;;; ξηροστομια εχω μπολικη. λες απο αυτό ε;


μπολικο νερακι και κανα πρασινο τσαγακι με βοηθαει ;) η ημικρανια πέρασε?

----------


## Fleur

η ημικρανια είναι αυτο που λεμε ημικρανία με αύρα. Δηλαδη μου κανει το οφθαλμικό συμπτωμα αλλα εναν ελαφρύ πονοκεφαλο. που τωρα εχει αρχισει και περναει. η γλωσσα με ανησυχησε που μουδιασε αλλα ηταν για λιγο..θα ακολουθησω την συνταγη σου

----------


## Stavros

Χα χα έλιωσα Ρέα+Άγγελε!
Από μπαφοπαρενέργειες δεν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω διοτί δεν έχω καπνίσει ούτε τσιγάρο!
Ρέα εγώ έπαιρνα από το 2009 το λεγόμενο Κοκτέιλ Καλιφόρνια ή αλλιώς California rocket fuel.Πληροφορίες ΕΔΩ
Από το 2013 έκοψα την Βενλαφαξίνη και κράτησα μόνo την Μιρταζαπίνη...Αλλά βλέπω πως ξανακυλάω με τις ασθένειες και δεν παλεύεται...!Και σκέφτομαι τι να κάνω τώρα...
Ρέα μας θυμίζεις τι φάρμακα παίρνεις?

ΥΓ:Fleur το ρίξαμε στα μουδιάσματα τώρα?Εγώ με την δυσαρθρία έχω κάτι θέματα...!Χα χα!Είμαστε όλοι για Δαφνί μιλάμε!Όλοι!!!:)

----------


## Fleur

χαχχαχαχαχα ελα σταματα μωρε....

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ θέλω σουίτα στο Δαφνί!
Φέτος έχω κάνει 4 φορές αιματολογικές Full με Καρκινικούς δείκτες μέσα...
Υπέρηχο άνω + κάτω κοιλίας.
Μαγνητική άνω+κάτω κοιλίας και Μαγνητική Εγκεφάλου(3 δηλαδή μαγνητικές συνολικά για φέτος).
Triplex καρδιάς και καρδιογράφημα.
Κολονοσκόπηση και Γαστροσκόπηση σε μία μέρα ταυτόχρονα.Με αναισθησία(Προποφόλη).
Θέλω 3.000€ - 4.000€ για τέτοιες μαλακίες κάθε χρόνο...
Βέβαια εδώ και 2 χρόνια είχα χαλαρώσει με τις εξετάσεις ,αλλά τώρα επανήλθα δριμύτερος!
Tραγική κατάσταση!

----------


## agnostix

> Εγώ θέλω σουίτα στο Δαφνί!
> Φέτος έχω κάνει 4 φορές αιματολογικές Full με Καρκινικούς δείκτες μέσα...
> Υπέρηχο άνω + κάτω κοιλίας.
> Μαγνητική άνω+κάτω κοιλίας και Μαγνητική Εγκεφάλου.(3 δηλαδή μαγνητικές συνολικά για φέτος).
> Triplex καρδιάς και καρδιογράφημα.
> Κολονονοσκόπηση και Γαστροσκόπηση σε μία μέρα ταυτόχρονα.Με αναισθησία(Προποφόλη).
> Κλείστε μου σουίτα λέμε!


Για να καταλαβω τα εκανες οοοΟΟΟοολα αυτα κ δεν εχεις τιποτα τελικα?

----------


## Stavros

Στην ουσία τίποτα...Όπως τα λες φίλε Agnostix...
Κάτι ευρήματα στην μαγνητική εγκεφάλου δεν είχαν σχέση με ΣΚΠ...Έτσι τουλάχιστον μου είπε ο Νεύρο...

----------


## Γάτος

Τυχερός είσαι, διότι οι γιατροί συνήθως, βρίσκουν και κάτι ύποπτο για να αρχίσουν τα πειράματα. :p

----------


## agnostix

> Στην ουσία τίποτα...Όπως τα λες φίλε Agnostix...


Το οτι δεν σου βρισκουν κατι,δεν σε ηρεμει στο τελος? (η δεν τους εμπιστευεσαι κ απολυτα ?)

----------


## Stavros

Γάτε στην τελευταία μαγνητική εγκεφάλου,ρώτησα τον νευρολόγο:Nα κάνω άλλη μία γιατρέ σε 6 μήνες και μου είπε ΟΧΙ...
Ναι με ηρεμεί για κάποιο διάστημα...Αλλά μετά κάτι γίνεται και επανέρχονται οι φοβίες...
Λεω:Πέρασε καιρός από την τελευταία μου μαγνητική,λες να έχουμε τίποτα καινούριο?Και ξαναμπλέκω...
Όσο έπαιρνα Βενλαφαξίνη είχα ξεχαστεί...Αλλά ήθελα να την κόψω βλέπεις...

----------


## Γάτος

Αυτό θα σου έλεγε και μία ψυχολόγος γνωσιακής-συμπεριφορικής. Για μένα, αν θα μπορούσες, προσπάθησε να μην κάνεις άλλες εξετάσεις.

----------


## Stavros

Γάτε δεν πιστεύω να είσαι Λυσσασμένος?
Μη μας πάρει πρέφα η Fleur...!

----------


## agnostix

> Γάτε στην τελευταία μαγνητική εγκεφάλου,ρώτησα τον νευρολόγο:Nα κάνω άλλη μία γιατρέ σε 6 μήνες και μου είπε ΟΧΙ...
> Ναι με ηρεμεί για κάποιο διάστημα...Αλλά μετά κάτι γίνεται και επανέρχονται οι φοβίες...
> Λεω:Πέρασε καιρός από την τελευταία μου μαγνητική,λες να έχουμε τίποτα καινούριο?Και ξαναμπλέκω...
> Όσο έπαιρνα Βενλαφαξίνη είχα ξεχαστεί...Αλλά ήθελα να την κόψω βλέπεις...


Με ξεπερνας κ εμενα ρε Σταυρο,τροπο ζωης εχεις αλλαξει καθολου?
Να ξεφευγεις απο την συνηθισμενη σου ρουτινα?

----------


## Γάτος

χαχα είμαι κόκκινο πανί για την fleur πλέον. :P

----------


## Γάτος

Ίσως ήταν νωρίς, ίσως έπρεπε να συνεχίσεις την αγωγή, ώσπου να είσαι πραγματικά έτοιμος.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χα χα έλιωσα Ρέα+Άγγελε!
> Από μπαφοπαρενέργειες δεν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω διοτί δεν έχω καπνίσει ούτε τσιγάρο!
> Ρέα εγώ έπαιρνα από το 2009 το λεγόμενο Κοκτέιλ Καλιφόρνια ή αλλιώς California rocket fuel.Πληροφορίες ΕΔΩ
> Από το 2013 έκοψα την Βενλαφαξίνη και κράτησα μόνo την Μιρταζαπίνη...Αλλά βλέπω πως ξανακυλάω με τις ασθένειες και δεν παλεύεται...!Και σκέφτομαι τι να κάνω τώρα...
> Ρέα μας θυμίζεις τι φάρμακα παίρνεις?
> 
> ΥΓ:Fleur το ρίξαμε στα μουδιάσματα τώρα?Εγώ με την δυσαρθρία έχω κάτι θέματα...!Χα χα!Είμαστε όλοι για Δαφνί μιλάμε!Όλοι!!!:)


..τωρα παιρνω γεν ζολοφτ και κουετιαπίνη για τον υπνο... και στο Δαφνι καπαρωνω το πανω τερμα αριστερα γωνία που εχει και a/c ... χαχαχα...το κλεινω απο τωρα για να εξηγουμαστε...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γάτε δεν πιστεύω να είσαι Λυσσασμένος?
> Μη μας πάρει πρέφα η Fleur...!


χαχαχα...ελα μωρε το καημενο το κορίτσι μας ..μια καλη πραξη πηγε να κανει και της βγηκε ξινο!!

----------


## Fleur

> χαχαχα...ελα μωρε το καημενο το κορίτσι μας ..μια καλη πραξη πηγε να κανει και της βγηκε ξινο!!


Κατσε να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα και θα τους φτιαξω και τους δύο.
Ο ενας εχει ξετιναξει ολο τον κρατικο προυπολογισμο με εξετασεις και ο αλλος μου κανει πειραματα...

----------


## Stavros

> Κατσε να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα και θα τους φτιαξω και τους δύο.
> Ο ενας εχει ξετιναξει ολο τον κρατικο προυπολογισμο με εξετασεις και ο αλλος μου κανει πειραματα...


Που τέτοια τύχη για ΕΟΠΥΥ!Από την τσέπη μου τις πληρώνω όλες τις εξετάσεις!Σιγά μη βρω γιατρό πχ να μου γράψει μαγνητικές χωρίς να έχει ενδείξεις σοβαρές!
Υπολογίζω φέτος να έχω πληρώσει πάνω από 3.000€ σε εξετάσεις και έχουμε ακόμα 2 μήνες για να τελειώσει ο χρόνος...
Ελπίζω να ηρεμήσω όμως τώρα και να μην κάνω άλλες...

ΥΓ:Ρέα φοβάμαι αν τα κόψεις μήπως επιβαρυνθει ο ύπνος σου και χειροτερέψει η διάθεση...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κατσε να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα και θα τους φτιαξω και τους δύο.
> Ο ενας εχει ξετιναξει ολο τον κρατικο προυπολογισμο με εξετασεις και ο αλλος μου κανει πειραματα...


χαχαχα.... catwoman in action!!!! ....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Που τέτοια τύχη για ΕΟΠΥΥ!Από την τσέπη μου τις πληρώνω όλες τις εξετάσεις!Σιγά μη βρω γιατρό πχ να μου γράψει μαγνητικές χωρίς να έχει ενδείξεις σοβαρές!
> Υπολογίζω φέτος να έχω πληρώσει πάνω από 3.000€ σε εξετάσεις και έχουμε ακόμα 2 μήνες για να τελειώσει ο χρόνος...
> Ελπίζω να ηρεμήσω όμως τώρα και να μην κάνω άλλες...
> 
> ΥΓ:Ρέα φοβάμαι αν τα κόψεις μήπως επιβαρυνθει ο ύπνος σου και χειροτερέψει η διάθεση...


χαχαχα ρε σταυρο εχει δικιο η κατγουμαν, 3000 ευρω??? 6 βασικους μισθους ρε αγορι μου ... πιο φτηνα θα σου βγαινε μια ιδιωτικη ασφαλεια..
εχω μειωσει τους καφεδες για να με πιανει μια μικρη δοση κουετιαπίνης και μειωσα και τα τυπου ζολοφτ στο μισο.
εχει λιγο ζορι απο το πριν που ημουν φουλ ενεργεια...αλλα θα το κρατησω οσο μπορω ετσι και αν δω οτι μεγαλώνουν τα ζορια θα δυναμωσω την δοση...ε?...τι λες?

----------


## Stavros

> πιο φτηνα θα σου βγαινε μια ιδιωτικη ασφαλεια.. 6 βασικους μισθους ρε αγορι μου ... πιο φτηνα θα σου βγαινε μια ιδιωτικη ασφαλεια..


Χα χα εδώ και χρόνια έχω όχι μόνο ιδιωτικό νοσοκομειακό ασφαλιστικό αλλά και εξωνοσοκομειακό,αλλά τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια δεν τις εγκρίνουν και ζητούν να αποδείξεις τι πάθηση έχεις και κάτι μαλακίες!
Πχ Κολονοσκόπηση σε άνθρωπο 32 ετών δεν εγκρίνεται!Ούτε μαγνητική άνω-κάτω κοιλίας!Οπότε κράτησα το νοσοκομειακό,έκοψα το εξωνοσοκομειακό και τις κάνω ιδιωτικά...
Πάλι καλά που έχουν μειώσει τα κόστη!Πρόλαβα μαγνητική με σκιαγραφικό στα 450€ πριν 10 χρόνια!Τώρα έχει πέσει στα 300€!
Να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω και οικονομικό πρόβλημα και τις κάνω χωρίς να το σκέφτομαι..Αλλά αυτό είναι και η παγίδα διοτί συνεχώς ψάχνεσαι...
Σχετικά με τα φάρμακα,δες πως θα είσαι και βλέπουμε...
Εγώ υποτροπίασα μετά από 1.5 έτος από την διακοπή της Βενλαφαξίνης...Μπορεί και στην δόση συντήρησης που είσαι τώρα,να σε κρατήσει!

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχχαχαχαχα ελα σταματα μωρε....



Fleur , μην σε ανησυχει , εχω κι εγω προβληματα στην γλωσσα , ειναι παρενεργεια των φαρμακων , μια τσουζει , μια εχω ξηροστομια , μια σιελορροια ( καθ υπνον ) , οποτε ξεχνα το .

----------


## Fleur

σήμερα παλι ενόχληση στον αντιχειρα...γαμωτη μου. αν και εχω νευρα γιατι εχω επισκεψη στον γυναικολογο να κανονιστεί η επεμβαση....καταλαβαίνετε... μουδιασματα σχεδον παντου, παιζει το βλεφαρο μου...αυτα τα ωραια.
Σταυρο θα σου ζητησω επιχορήγηση :Ρ χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Fleur

> Fleur , μην σε ανησυχει , εχω κι εγω προβληματα στην γλωσσα , ειναι παρενεργεια των φαρμακων , μια τσουζει , μια εχω ξηροστομια , μια σιελορροια ( καθ υπνον ) , οποτε ξεχνα το .


ναι το εκλογικευσα και εγω (οσο μπορω φυσικα) αλλα σημερα για να ηρεμησω δεν παιζει...θα το κανω ολοκληρο το λεξοτανιλ το πρωινο μου φαινεται

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι το εκλογικευσα και εγω (οσο μπορω φυσικα) αλλα σημερα για να ηρεμησω δεν παιζει...θα το κανω ολοκληρο το λεξοτανιλ το πρωινο μου φαινεται



Και δεν το κανεις , αντι να τρωγεσαι , καλυτερα λεξο .

----------


## Macgyver

> σήμερα παλι ενόχληση στον αντιχειρα...γαμωτη μου. αν και εχω νευρα γιατι εχω επισκεψη στον γυναικολογο να κανονιστεί η επεμβαση....καταλαβαίνετε... μουδιασματα σχεδον παντου, παιζει το βλεφαρο μου...αυτα τα ωραια.
> Σταυρο θα σου ζητησω επιχορήγηση :Ρ χαχαχαχαχαχα


Βλεπω εχεις μεγαλο ρεπερτοριο ενοχλησεων , κακο αυτο .

----------


## Fleur

οτι εχω εχω...να θορυβηθω λες;

----------


## Stavros

Lexotanil παρότι έχω πάρει ελάχιστες φορές στην ζωή μου θυμάμαι πως έβγαινε στα 1.5mg,3mg kai 6mg??
Fleur σοβαρή επέμβαση θα κάνεις ή ρουτίνας?

Εντωμεταξύ είμαι σίγουρος πως μετά από κανά μήνα θα έχουμε περάσει όλοι καμιά 3αριά παθήσεις νοητικά και το θέμα ακόμα θα λέει:*Kόλλησα Λύσσα?*Χα χα!!!
Θα μπαίνουν και οι συμφορουμίτες να διαβάσουν για την Λύσσα και θα βλέπουν τα Posts για Μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου,ΣΚΠ,Als κτλ!
Fleur να υποθέσω πως το μούδιασμα στον αντίχειρα είναι και καλά σωματοποίηση του μουδιάσματος στο χέρι που επιφέρει η Λύσσα?
Αν είναι έτσι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο...!Ακόμα δεν έχεις ... αλλάξει πάθηση!Το βλέφαρο και εμένα από χθες μου κάνει κάτι κόλπα!

----------


## Fleur

> Lexotanil παρότι έχω πάρει ελάχιστες φορές στην ζωή μου θυμάμαι πως έβγαινε στα 1.5mg,3mg kai 6mg??
> Fleur σοβαρή επέμβαση θα κάνεις ή ρουτίνας?
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ είμαι σίγουρος πως μετά από κανά μήνα θα έχουμε περάσει όλοι καμιά 3αριά παθήσεις νοητικά και το θέμα ακόμα θα λέει:*Kόλλησα Λύσσα?*Χα χα!!!
> Θα μπαίνουν και οι συμφορουμίτες να διαβάσουν για την Λύσσα και θα βλέπουν τα Posts για Μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου,ΣΚΠ,Als κτλ!
> Fleur να υποθέσω πως το μούδιασμα στον αντίχειρα είναι και καλά σωματοποίηση του μουδιάσματος στο χέρι που επιφέρει η Λύσσα?
> Αν είναι έτσι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο...!Ακόμα δεν έχεις ... αλλάξει πάθηση!Το βλέφαρο και εμένα από χθες μου κάνει κάτι κόλπα!


Λεξοτανιλ των 3 παιρνω. απο μισο πρωι μισο βραδυ. αλλα σήμερα πηρα ολοκληρο. ναι το μουδιασμα ειναι συμπτωμα της λύσσας αλλα κανει υποτιθεται και συμπτωματα λοιμωξης μαζι, σαν γριππη δηλαδη στην αρχή. Το βλεφαρο το αριστερο παιζει σχεδον παντα ΟΤΑΝ αγχωνομαι (δεν φαινεται εγω το νιωθω). αλλα σημερα νιωθω και ενα ελαφρυ μουδιασμα δεξια σαν κατω απο το ματι.
Σημερα θα δουμε αν ειναι ρουτινας. ετσι μου την ειχε πει στη αρχή αλλα σήμερα θα ορισουμε πως και τι... :/

----------


## Macgyver

> οτι εχω εχω...να θορυβηθω λες;



Και να σου πω οχι , εσυ παλι θα θορυβηθεις .

----------


## Fleur

> Και να σου πω οχι , εσυ παλι θα θορυβηθεις .


αυτό ειναι μεγάλη αλήθεια

----------


## Stavros

Fleur ενημέρωσε μας αν θες μετά την επίσκεψη σου στον γιατρό!!

----------


## Fleur

καλημέρα Σταύρο ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. οι κυστες ακόμα παραμενουν στο ιδιο μεγεθος οποτε απλα παρακολουθουμε και βλεποντας σε κανενα τριμηνο παλι αν θα προχωρησουμε σε επεμβαση. παντως με διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο. μου δωσε και 2 εξετασεις να κανω και να τις παω μαζι μου τοτε για να καθορισουμε πορεια. ηταν καθησυχαστικο απο τη μια ολη μερα ακομη και τωρα ομως ειχα κα εχω αγχος οπως καταλαβαινεις

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> καλημέρα Σταύρο ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. οι κυστες ακόμα παραμενουν στο ιδιο μεγεθος οποτε απλα παρακολουθουμε και βλεποντας σε κανενα τριμηνο παλι αν θα προχωρησουμε σε επεμβαση. παντως με διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο. μου δωσε και 2 εξετασεις να κανω και να τις παω μαζι μου τοτε για να καθορισουμε πορεια. ηταν καθησυχαστικο απο τη μια ολη μερα ακομη και τωρα ομως ειχα κα εχω αγχος οπως καταλαβαινεις


καλημερα fleur, πράγματικα οι κύστες είναι πολυ συνηθισμένη και συνεχως αυξανομενη περιπτωση. Η εμεμβαση δε, μια ανωδυνη διαδικασία, αλλα καταλαβαινω το αγχος σου :)

----------


## Fleur

βλεπεις; βασικα το αγχος μου ήταν οτι θα γινει τωρα η επεμβαση και φυσικα αν ειχαν μεγαλωσει απο τον Ιουλιο...αλλα τι να πω. με διαβεβαιωσε παντως οτι ειναι ενδομητριωσης και οχι κατι επικινδυνο

----------

